# felting --what is plastic resist?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm new to felting and just having fun playing around. I got the "Simply Felt" book from the library as I really want to make a container of felt to put my barrettes in etc. The "recipe" calls for "plastic resist" for making the template. What is it??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meganwf I assume this is wet felting right? If so you need something to form the felt around. You can use a piece of fabric, or plastic or anything really. If you want to make a bowl you might want to use a rock about the size you want the inside diameter to be and make the felt around the rock. When it is dry or well felted you can cut the felt. Make an opening to remove the rock and pop it out and then finish the bowl anyway you want to.

That would be my understanding.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A 'resist' is another word for a form. It doesn't have to be plastic (just as Marchie mentioned). Any item that you can use that will not felt can be used.

When I wet felted mittens, I used a piece of cotton cloth as the resist.

Welcome to the fiber fold!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

So when Amazing G's mittens felted on her hands, her hands were the resist, yes?


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Aha. I think I get it. I found in another book a reference to cutting plastic sheeting for a resist so that you can make a bag. My experiments continue... thanks!


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

When we made felted purses out of batts of wool, we used regular old plastic baggies to felt around.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes, Clover that is how it works. When I learned to felt years ago and we made slippers. We started off with a piece of cotton fabric as the resist. Once we cut the slipper open we then used our hands and feet as the resist. I suppose you could use anything you wanted to as long as it didn't allow the two pieces to bind together.


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

A lot of books mention using light weight cardboard but I have found that cardboard can disintegrate. For small items (kids mittens or booties), I have found that sheets of craft foam work very well- you can find that in your local craft store. I need to be able to 'feel' my resist & a plastic baggie isn't thick enough for me to feel through the layers of felt.

Kelly


----------

